# 히피는 집시였다 - 어여가자



## Jo_J8

Hi there !
Few months ago, I took a screenshot of the name of a music that I liked (it was on a 24/24h Korean Youtube radio). I would like to find that music again but I do not know anything about korean. And I can't translate it with Google trad because it is a picture... I tried hand-written recognition softwares, in vain. Would a kind soul be nice enough to help me ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## pcy0308

Salut Jo_J8,
I am sending you a Youtube link to the song you are looking for. Check your inbox. (I cannot post any audio/video links here, forum rules)

The monicker, "히피는 집시였다" is translated as "a Hippie(Hippy) was a Gypsy" (seems like the artist simply stylized it as "Hippy was Gypsy").
The title of the song, "어여가자" means "giddy up, let's go". "어여" is an adverb in Gyeongsang (located in southeast of S. Korea) dialect, translated as "promptly", "without delaying or wasting time". "어서가자", "얼른가자" are more standard alternatives. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jo_J8

Thank you so much for your help and for the explanation !


----------

